# Omnipod and hot tubs



## Mole (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi there - has anyone used a hot tub whilst using an omnipod and not had a disaster? Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

Mole said:


> Hi there - has anyone used a hot tub whilst using an omnipod and not had a disaster? Thanks


Well as it's stuck on with adhesive, there's only going to be one outcome isn't there?


----------



## Mole (Mar 23, 2022)

Not sure - it survives in the bath and in the swimming pool fine - I just heard it was likely the insulin might get too hot?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 23, 2022)

Mole said:


> Not sure - it survives in the bath and in the swimming pool fine - I just heard it was likely the insulin might get too hot?


Well that is an obvious observation. There is also a marked difference between a hot tub and bath/shower/ swimming pool temps.
Perhaps read the manual for clarification


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2022)

Well anyone with diabetes is ALWAYS advised to stay in a hot tub for a maximum of 10 minutes, and I have to say, normal pump cannulas manage to last 10 mins OK.  I always need to get out shortly after that anyway cos I start going hypo!


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 24, 2022)

Mole said:


> Not sure - it survives in the bath and in the swimming pool fine - I just heard it was likely the insulin might get too hot?



Never been in one wouldnt want to be if honest, guess would be water could be to hot so cook insulin in pod, not sure as no nowt about them.

Could put pod on arm & keep it out of water for as long as possible, sort of compromise.


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 8, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Well anyone with diabetes is ALWAYS advised to stay in a hot tub for a maximum of 10 minutes, and I have to say, normal pump cannulas manage to last 10 mins OK.  I always need to get out shortly after that anyway cos I start going hypo!


I didn't know the 10 minutes advice for hot tubs , while on holiday a couple of weeks ago I regularly used the hot tub for an hour each night. Couldn't have done me too much harm as my levels were fine and I'm still alive.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 8, 2022)

Surely the hot tub is not hotter than body temp otherwise it will cook humans as well as insulin. Insulin in an Omnipod will be pretty much body temp anyway since the pump is attached to the body and usually under clothing. I think the only issue may be the adhesive becoming soft with the hot water and the bubbles perhaps vibrating it loose over a period of time, particularly if a jet was directed at it. no personal experience though.... just thinking about it logically.


----------



## travellor (Apr 9, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Surely the hot tub is not hotter than body temp otherwise it will cook humans as well as insulin. Insulin in an Omnipod will be pretty much body temp anyway since the pump is attached to the body and usually under clothing. I think the only issue may be the adhesive becoming soft with the hot water and the bubbles perhaps vibrating it loose over a period of time, particularly if a jet was directed at it. no personal experience though.... just thinking about it logically.


I keep mine at 38 to 40 C.


----------



## rebrascora (Apr 9, 2022)

I'm not convinced that the insulin will become unstable with just a 2 degree increase for the time you are in there. I was meaning not appreciably hotter but I stand corrected as I didn't word my response very well.


----------

